# Looking for players around Athens, Ga.



## garrowolf (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to run some games soon. Are there any gamers in or around Athens Georgia?


----------



## froth (Aug 1, 2010)

hey i live in athens, and might be interested


----------



## garrowolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Excellent! Who else?


----------



## LeeChalker (Aug 4, 2010)

*Gamers in Augusta, GA*

Looking for some people to join a small group playinf pathfinder society mods. Also interested in Witch Hunter: Dark Providence living games.


----------



## radmod (Aug 7, 2010)

Go Dawgs! Doesn't UGA have a gaming group?


----------



## garrowolf (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm waiting for the gaming group to come back in for fall. I am also looking for gamers that are not in school as well.


----------



## Hexmage-EN (Aug 13, 2010)

I live in Athens. What game are you planning to run?


----------



## garrowolf (Aug 14, 2010)

I want to run my Fusion Age game called Transhuman Wars. 
Here is the link Transhuman Wars - Nexus D20 Wiki

tell me what you think or if there is another campaign you would like to play.


----------



## reservoirdog (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been looking for a D&D game in Athens and just came across this forum.  Does anyone have a game going?


----------



## froth (Nov 10, 2010)

i play 4e, im in two games now, but might be willing to play in a third. i could only play bi-weekly though, and even then it would depend on the day. do you have any players? i dm in one, play in the other and prob wouldnt have time to prepare for another campaign.


----------



## reservoirdog (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm already in a 3.5 game, but we only meet every other week.  Getting into another biweekly game would be cool, though I don't have any one else.


----------



## sidpret (Nov 30, 2010)

I am also looking for something in Athens.  Willing to play pretty much everything as I've had a hard time finding games.  I haven't played D&D since 3.5 so I am pretty interested in seeing what 4th ed is all about.  PM me if you are a gm looking for players or just a player looking for other players.  Maybe we can get something going.


----------

